# Sub in Champaign, IL



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Ready for work in the Champaign, Urbana area. Have two newer trucks ready to run, fully insured and available 24/7 including holidays.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Still available, one 7.5 straight blade HD and a 8.2 Boss V on a HD available.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Trucks are ready to go, fully insured.


----------



## snowbunnyof3 (Nov 17, 2007)

We are all set for Champaign/Urbana, thank you for inquiring, I am keeping everyone's info on file just in case. It was only for 2 sites.

Thank you!

Snowbunnyof3


----------

